# Best book to learn Korean



## Guidi92

Hi everyone, 

I'd like to know from you which book would you recommend me to start learning Korean as a foreign language. I was checking on Amazon but couldn't really understand which one is the best. I'd like to learn Korean on my own since I don't have time now to follow classes or stuff like that. I can read a bit of Hanguel already (not perfect though) and I know a couple of words but I think that if I want to make some real progress I have to buy an introductory book. Honestly I was thinking about purchasing a book called _Elementary Korean._ It seems to have some positive feedbacks among its users. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## 82riceballs

I would start here:
http://www.talktomeinkorean.com/

They have a ton of great learning resources for free and also e-books to download and real books to buy as well. The best part is that their lessons teach you actually how Koreans say things, which is not the case in most standard textbooks.


----------



## Guidi92

Oh thanks, I know that website. Is it good for a beginner?


----------



## 82riceballs

Yes, they have nine levels and even a book teaching 한글


----------



## Guidi92

82riceballs said:


> Yes, they have nine levels and even a book teaching 한글



Ok cool. Could you recommend me a starting point inside the website?


----------



## 82riceballs

if you just go to the website, on the upper right there is a box that says TTMIK beginner course.


----------

